
Revolutionary School Management System in Python - schedutron
https://github.com/schedutron/S-Koo-L
======
schedutron
Built this as my high school project, in Python2. Has a neat SQL-like REPL
interface. Supports auto-substitution-teacher assignment among other things.
Another neat thing is that this is that there are absolutely zero third-party
dependencies. Feel free to contribute as there is a BIG room for add-ons and
improvement.

